# 2011 250Rs Roof Acces Ladder???



## torotim (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm always climbing up picnic tables or tossing on of my grandkids up on the roof of our 250RS to sweep debris off of the slide outs before pulling them in. Northern Minnesota campgrounds are notorious for pine needles and I have little desire to carry them home with me or have them tear a seal. I plan to add slideout awnings eventually, but afterpurchasing the unit new along with almost $1500 in accessories before leaving the dealershps lot it probably won't be this year. I thought I read somewhere that the new 2011 model (for some reason they are calling the new redeigned 250RS a 2011 model. I bought mine last year and waited till July to get it and it is a 2011 as Well) but anyway I read that it was "ladder ready". Where would you install a ladder with the rear slideout? It would be handy wether I had slideout awnings or not just for maintenance (A/C, washing tree sapp off, etc...etc..)

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

torotim said:


> I'm always climbing up picnic tables or tossing on of my grandkids up on the roof of our 250RS to sweep debris off of the slide outs before pulling them in. Northern Minnesota campgrounds are notorious for pine needles and I have little desire to carry them home with me or have them tear a seal. I plan to add slideout awnings eventually, but afterpurchasing the unit new along with almost $1500 in accessories before leaving the dealershps lot it probably won't be this year. I thought I read somewhere that the new 2011 model (for some reason they are calling the new redeigned 250RS a 2011 model. I bought mine last year and waited till July to get it and it is a 2011 as Well) but anyway I read that it was "ladder ready". Where would you install a ladder with the rear slideout? It would be handy wether I had slideout awnings or not just for maintenance (A/C, washing tree sapp off, etc...etc..)
> 
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


I've wanted to do this myself for the same reason. I've thought about mounting a fold down ladder to the rear slide but instead I'll probably just buy one of those collapsing ladders and store it in the trailer. As for the slide awning, I don't think anyone makes one big enough for the rear slide.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ladder is not available on a 250RS, for the exact reason you stated--- rear slide.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I have an older version, but still the same idea. One of the most useful purchases I've made and gets "wow, that's cool" comments from those who have never seen one. Pricey, but worth it.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/telesteps-1400e-telescoping-extension-ladder/52090


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Insomniak said:


> I have an older version, but still the same idea. One of the most useful purchases I've made and gets "wow, that's cool" comments from those who have never seen one. Pricey, but worth it.
> 
> http://www.campingwo...on-ladder/52090


It is cool, but along with the little giant ladder it is one of the most dangerous, they have been known to collapse.

I do have a roof access, ladder, but I do carry a 4' step ladder that is plenty tall enough to stand on and clean the tops of the slides. I can even climb up onto the roof with it, you back the truck alongside the trailer and put the ladder in the bed to get to the roof.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

outback loft said:


> I have an older version, but still the same idea. One of the most useful purchases I've made and gets "wow, that's cool" comments from those who have never seen one. Pricey, but worth it.
> 
> http://www.campingwo...on-ladder/52090


It is cool, but along with the little giant ladder it is one of the most dangerous, they have been known to collapse.

I do have a roof access, ladder, but I do carry a 4' step ladder that is plenty tall enough to stand on and clean the tops of the slides. I can even climb up onto the roof with it, you back the truck alongside the trailer and put the ladder in the bed to get to the roof.
[/quote]
Only once did I have the ladder partially collapse, and that was because I didn't have the sections pulled out completely. Looking at the description online, it looks like they've made some improvements, so maybe it's safer now as well. Very convenient to have a 10 foot ladder that collapses down to less than 2 feet, and it sure feels sturdy.


----------

